
Unborn Baby Gets Facebook Profile - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/08/unborn-baby-gets-facebook-profile.html
======
ivankirigin
Babies born today will have an interesting timeline. Their entire personal
history will have been online from the time they were born, if their parents
are at all tech savvy.

